# My MHC short film-esque Video!



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey HauntForum peoples!

Got back from MHC this week and I am still missing it so badly! It was an experience I will never forget. So incredible!

I put together a little film of what it was like to be there. Wanted to share.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Love the video! @17:30 you can see Sean Chamberlin who just passed away on Monday. Such a talented haunt actor and nice guy. He was far too young to pass on.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Zombie-F said:


> Love the video! @17:30 you can see Sean Chamberlin who just passed away on Monday. Such a talented haunt actor and nice guy. He was far too young to pass on.


Oh no! The guy who was in the mad max type costume screaming? I'm so sorry.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I wonder what happened? He was great at the convention, stayed in character the whole time. So sorry to hear of this. Midwest Haunters convention is always such a great time. Look forward to it every year.


----------

